# Do you squat?



## Cliff

*Do you squat?*​
Yes 42688.57%No5511.43%


----------



## Cliff

Do you squat?


----------



## _Jay

Yes.


----------



## chris27

yes def


----------



## Andy Dee

Yes but not every week now.


----------



## bayman

Does the pope endorse kiddy fiddling?


----------



## gymaddict1986

i squat but its not my favourite exersize.they arent very plesant lol but have to be done in my opinion.


----------



## BigBoiiTank

Yes


----------



## shinobi_85

bayman said:


> Does the pope endorse kiddy fiddling?


eeek, this question deserved that


----------



## SeenThatHoney

Do people who train not :/


----------



## m575

Every time I sh1t


----------



## gymaddict1986

SeenThatHoney said:


> Do people who train not :/


i would have thought some trainers have never even thought about squatting and continue to use the leg press machine


----------



## SeenThatHoney

gymaddict1986 said:


> i would have thought some trainers have never even thought about squatting and continue to use the leg press machine


Sickening


----------



## gymaddict1986

yes it is mate.i personally wouldnt call them real trainers.those who dont squat or bench and stick to the push press machine


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

i dont squat anymore. i played a sport to an elite level and built up more than enough strength and size in my quads in particular, now i only maintain 1x p/m with some lunges and leg extension superset 10 vs 10 sets.


----------



## Barker

You might aswell have called the thread..

'Say no in this thread if you want a neg from every member on UK-M'


----------



## energize17

i dont mind squatting but i absolutley love front squatting


----------



## Spratty

Front squat = way forward


----------



## Nickthegreek

I want to get bigger so yeah . As a natty I don't think my legs can ever be too big !


----------



## Greyphantom

gymaddict1986 said:


> i squat but its not my favourite exersize.they arent very plesant lol but have to be done in my opinion.


I used to not like them so much but once I started doing them with correct form and 3x a week love them...



spike1 said:


> i squat but i really dont like it find it really uncomfertable
> 
> i know its not what people want to hear lol but its true, i dont enjoy squatting atall on leg day i do what has to be done and hate every minute of it.


if youre finding them uncomfortable then check your form, read Rippetoes starting strength (in particular the section on how to squat) and you will notice a big diff... I uses to be the same, wasnt comfortable but a few changes in my body position made a huge huge diff...



Cabin.Fever. said:


> i dont squat anymore. i played a sport to an elite level and built up more than enough strength and size in my quads in particular, now i only maintain 1x p/m with some lunges and leg extension superset 10 vs 10 sets.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

best overall exercise you can do. If you want to get stronger, squat.


----------



## MRSTRONG

squat or stay at home , i squat 3x a week does that make me hardcore


----------



## Greenspin

At first, I didn't like to do them, but now I do them properly, I love them :wub:


----------



## C.Hill

Theres no better feeling than accomplishing a heavy set of squats!


----------



## switch

Squatting feels like wrestling with a crocodile, you have to love it.


----------



## BoxerJay

Yes, but not as much as i should


----------



## Glassback

If you dont squat you dont train.


----------



## Glassback

spike1 said:


> whys that ?


He is right... front squat is the way forward and while you fall forward you smash your face in.


----------



## switch

Glassback said:


> He is right... front squat is the way forward and while you fall forward you smash your face in.


I would hope people are using a squat rack with safety bars !


----------



## a.notherguy

squats are like the wife....

sometimes i love em, sometimes i hate em but i wouldnt be without them lol


----------



## Glassback

a.notherguy said:


> squats are like the wife....
> 
> sometimes i love em, sometimes i hate em but i wouldnt be without them lol


What Im always doing them?


----------



## a.notherguy

Glassback said:


> What Im always doing them?


your always doing my wife?


----------



## Glassback

a.notherguy said:


> your always doing my wife?


Your quick Grasshopper!


----------



## a.notherguy

Glassback said:


> Your quick Grasshopper!


it explains why she comes home looking very dissapointed :lol:


----------



## Spratty

spike1 said:


> whys that ?


In my oppinion it helps me alot more with size. Bit knly if you go low!


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

Greyphantom said:


>


whats up mate?

**edit**

my bad, didnt see you were calling me out on my squat statement.

my training for 4 solid years included squatting for 3 x p/w Sun-Sun. Manipulated around conditioning and competition. Including Barbell Squats, One legged Weighted squats, piston squats, Jump Squats, Box Squats. Also including Power Sled training work. Pulling/Pushing, Explosive starting etc. Hope that gives a little more insight for you.


----------



## Kerrse

When the squat rack is free some nights it's a battle to get on there.


----------



## bighead1985

Squats are a great exercise to bulk and increase strength


----------



## QBall

I recently started squatting again after trying a few months of swapping to Vertical leg press.

My outer quad sweeps have exploded with size after only a few weeks of squatting again.... And thats not even that heavy - 140kgish.


----------



## bry1979

of course, fundamental exercise for a bodybuilder imo.


----------



## OJay

Fave move


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

I find them uncomfortable as well due to injury even though I dont do them anymore. Suffered ruptured right ankle ligaments total. Then in my rehab suffered grade 2 strain in my left ankle as a compensatory injury e.g over use from limping, increased weight through that ankle etc. Range of motion really suffers now even if I attempt a bw squat.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cabin.Fever. said:


> I find them uncomfortable as well due to injury even though I dont do them anymore. Suffered ruptured right ankle ligaments total. Then in my rehab suffered grade 2 strain in my left ankle as a compensatory injury e.g over use from limping, increased weight through that ankle etc. Range of motion really suffers now even if I attempt a bw squat.


You squat? Yeaahhhh you squat!


----------



## Randy Watson

Yep always

You squat= you grow


----------



## shinobi_85

end of the day, this question should be, why dont u squat, not do u. seriously op, this is one of the three fundamental lifts to building a solid ass physique.


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

JPaycheck said:


> You squat? Yeaahhhh you squat!


Only over you.


----------



## Squirrel

Yes....Front squat, rear squat, smith squat, sumo squat, love them all. Used to hate leg day but now I look forward to Mondays and a heavy leg session.

But I disagree with all those who say you have to squat to grow, I've seen some fantastic leg development over the years on guys who've relied on heavy leg press & extensions for their quad development.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Cabin.Fever. said:


> Only over you.


Yeah baby!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

On a serious note.

All I have to say is:






40 seconds in.


----------



## chris jenkins

Yes, sometimes twice a day or once every ten days. Always squating!


----------



## MarkFranco

See some one load up the smith machine with 220kg today, thought fair play, didnt even half a rep....... Felt dissapointed :nono:


----------



## MRSTRONG

there is a video of some kid trying to do good mornings on a smith machine worth a look all i can say is good job smith`s have a stopper at the bottom lol


----------



## MarkFranco

uhan said:


> there is a video of some kid trying to do good mornings on a smith machine worth a look all i can say is good job smith`s have a stopper at the bottom lol


Ive seen that, that kid could of ****ing died lol

Some people just have very little sense


----------



## Nickthegreek

I bombed the squats on Saturday, did normal stance parallel depth back squats, Sumo squats , Heavy as **** half squats ! Mate my legs are still aching like **** from Saturday. Love squats !!!


----------



## T-1000

It's all about the squats baby!


----------



## Greyphantom

gymaddict1986 said:


> i squat but its not my favourite exersize.they arent very plesant lol but have to be done in my opinion.





Squirrel said:


> Yes....Front squat, rear squat, smith squat, sumo squat, love them all. Used to hate leg day but now I look forward to Mondays and a heavy leg session.
> 
> But I disagree with all those who say you have to squat to grow, I've seen some fantastic leg development over the years on guys who've relied on heavy leg press & extensions for their quad development.


I always am sceptical about this... did they squat earlier did they do something else to bring on the muscle they say they never do y ex to bring up...


----------



## scobielad

Squats are the BOMB!! You gotta squat and I learnt this only a few weeks ago and already my legs are growing faster....and top tip....start with free squats and NOT a smith machine....the quicker you can squat free with your own balance, security etc...the better...but get the form right I say!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

yup. after doing my back in a couple of months ago I'm squatting very light, but slowly building back up. I feel like my whole central nervous system gets a going over from a good squat session!


----------



## big steve

yes, not with big weight yet but yes!


----------



## Big Kris

Im going to hold my hands up and say i was one of them lads that never trained legs

Now i have been training them for the last 4 weeks i love it, seeing my calves take a bit of shape as well now


----------



## Fullhouse

Got a problem with my hip, but still squatting 3x a day with light weight. I know sounds **** but my physio's idea.


----------



## Paul_k2

uhan said:


> there is a video of some kid trying to do good mornings on a smith machine worth a look all i can say is good job smith`s have a stopper at the bottom lol


This one 



 lol 

Love squat's, 15+ rep sets are awesome, that turning of the stomach, feeling light headed and what do we say to our selfs............ "come on, one more" we all must be mad


----------



## The Big Dog

Do I squat? Wouldn't be training without them in my book.


----------



## monkeybiker

Greyphantom said:


> I always am sceptical about this... did they squat earlier did they do something else to bring on the muscle they say they never do y ex to bring up...


That's an interesting point. I at one point stopped doing squats and focused on deadlifts and leg press. I maintained my leg size and maybe they grew a little but nothing very significant. I have always struggled to add mass to my legs so I just tried this as an experiment, can't remember how long but it was several months. When I started doing squats again it's only then I started adding leg mass. There is just something about squats that helps add leg mass that I can't achieve with the leg press machine.

The squat is a very good exercise but it must be done right. They are hard to do but if you start off light and slowly build up you get used to it which a lot of people there ego will not let them do. They put on too much weight and find it too hard and give up. A lot of it is mental toughness and just like strength needs to be built up.


----------



## NovemberDelta

monkeybiker said:


> That's an interesting point. I at one point stopped doing squats and focused on deadlifts and leg press. I maintained my leg size and maybe they grew a little but nothing very significant. I have always struggled to add mass to my legs so I just tried this as an experiment, can't remember how long but it was several months. When I started doing squats again it's only then I started adding leg mass. There is just something about squats that helps add leg mass that I can't achieve with the leg press machine.
> 
> *The squat is a very good exercise but it must be done right. They are hard to do but if you start off light and slowly build up you get used to it which a lot of people there ego will not let them do. They put on too much weight and find it too hard and give up. A lot of it is mental toughness and just like strength needs to be built up.*


Agreed. For me there is no mentally tougher lift than the squat. Which is why many people don't do it. It is genuinely too hard for a lot of people to have the mental strength and toughness to regularly squat. As for half squats that alot of people seem to do, well they are just playing.

A guy I compete with who is pretty clued up and has a history of oly weightlifting said he rates the static hold as a good way of lifting heavier weight in the squat. For instance, if he was gonna squat 180 he would load the bar to 210, static hold it for a short time. He reckons it primes to muscle fibres to lift the 210, then the 180 is easier. Anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## quinn85

niall01 said:


> Agreed. For me there is no mentally tougher lift than the squat. Which is why many people don't do it. It is genuinely too hard for a lot of people to have the mental strength and toughness to regularly squat. As for half squats that alot of people seem to do, well they are just playing.
> 
> A guy I compete with who is pretty clued up and has a history of oly weightlifting said he rates the static hold as a good way of lifting heavier weight in the squat. For instance,* if he was gonna squat 180 he would load the bar to 210*, static hold it for a short time. He reckons it primes to muscle fibres to lift the 210, then the 180 is easier. Anyone have any experience of this?


Sounds like it makes sense to me, only because in relative terms i guess 180 would 'feel' lighter than usual after you hold the 210 for a short period of time. correct me if im wrong, cheers :beer:


----------



## monkeybiker

quinn85 said:


> Sounds like it makes sense to me, only because in relative terms i guess 180 would 'feel' lighter than usual after you hold the 210 for a short period of time. correct me if im wrong, cheers :beer:


I would say it trains you how to handle the heavy weights so when you unrack you don't get into a wobble. If you can easily unrack the weight and get into position it seems logical that it would help you when you go for your max. I've not tried it myself as I don't do one rep max that often but it does make sense.


----------



## JoePro

Do I SQUAT? Me? Personally? Haha, I squat. I love to squat. My favorite exercise.


----------



## DJay

ofc, it hits so many muscle groups with 1 exercise!


----------



## MK-Ol

I squat once a week when training legs. I actually really enjoy it.


----------



## varn01

I hate squatting with a passion, butnwould never train legs without them whether it be front, back, light or heavy...they are always in the mix!


----------



## Tassotti

what's a squat

runs and hides


----------



## Fullhouse

Tassotti said:


> what's a squat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runs and hides


----------



## Fullhouse

Tassotti said:


> what's a squat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runs and hides


----------



## Pictor

Does hack squat count :whistling: lol


----------



## EssexMalRider

2 cruciate ligament reconstructions in my right knee, last one done incorrectly, plus half my miniscus removed in the same knee means not any more i dont.

I was, but caused too many problems. Shame because I actually like them and wish I was able to use them to their full potential. Gotta be leg presses for me i'm sad to say. Especially considering my legs are very poor and always have been


----------



## Ashcrapper

squats are rubbish. here fishy fishy, lets see which thick bastard bites


----------



## PRL

Never squat.

Only hack squat


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

I have to now my dumbbell caddy has resigned.


----------



## DAZ4966

PRL said:


> Never squat.
> 
> Only hack squat


As above. I used to squat, but after a slipped dics 2 years ago, I never went back to them. The thought of the weight pressing down on my spine makes me paranoid. As I train alone, I find the hack squat is better anyway to increase the intensity.


----------



## Ninja

yes


----------



## LionMX

Past 4 months started squating. Built up my strength on the smith machine then moved on to the barbell.

Now its time to start the Deadlift and Clean & Press.


----------



## mark333

Yes every week! The best exercise for me!!


----------



## derrygymman

yes


----------



## crampy

Yes, one of my favourite exercises


----------



## Tassotti

'ass-to-grass otherwise you're a pussy'


----------



## DiamondDixie

Tassotti said:


> 'ass-to-grass otherwise you're a pussy'


Sh!t didn't know squats cure cancer, tomorrow I will squat.


----------



## C.Hill

DiamondDixie said:


> Sh!t didn't know squats cure cancer, tomorrow I will squat.


Mate squats will reverse piles!


----------



## Ts23

i actually dont squat with bar bell anymore, i use squat machine only now.


----------



## 1010AD

I sqawt but I don't see many in the gym that do:confused1:


----------



## Vivid

As of last Friday no, legs are too out of proportion so legs are a no go apart from calfs for the foreseeable future. Finished with my first ever 1rm attempt, managed 180kg which is a new PB at 85kg bw. Bring on the 220kg deadlift!


----------



## UKBenC

Yes but I have to be honest and say its one of my hated routines, I really dont like it.


----------



## Breda

I thought squatting or at least leg pressing were part of the terms and conditions we all agreed too before joining the site


----------



## a.notherguy

hell yeah

either 2- 3 times a week at 5x5 if my knee will cope or if doing a split with a leg day then squats are always the first choice of exercise before i finish myself off on the leg press and leg ext

one of my favorite exercises most days but my least favorite exercsie to do when mildly hungover lol


----------



## LukeV

Yes, and I was really looking forward to doing it this morning, but a personal trainer had some bloke using the only squat rack in the gym  and he was only using 2 5kg plates, the bugger.


----------



## Driven Sports

I squat twice per week - one front squat session and one back squat session.


----------



## cas

nope, my right knee doesnt like it.....even my own bodyweight it screams no at me


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Just started squatting three times a week atm 2 heavy one light maybe now my squat will improve


----------



## PHMG

of course i dont. You wear jeans in da club dont you!


----------



## Ste7n

I squat the odd time myself depending on the state of the toilet seat :lol: can't beat a bit of squating


----------



## bigpit

i enjoy squatting now but when i first started training it was all leg press and i managed to get some half decent legs without ever squatting so imo they are not the be all and end all but they are very usefull.


----------



## Driven Sports

cas said:


> nope, my right knee doesnt like it.....even my own bodyweight it screams no at me


How come, any idea?


----------



## expletive

Yes but only on the Smith Machine due to a completely [email protected]@ked knee.


----------



## big steve

not my favourite thing but yes!


----------



## Tassotti

105 times per week


----------



## Conscript

I did 46 of the b&stards today!!! Then 3 flights of stairs!!!!!


----------



## Rick89

If you dont squat your a coward


----------



## murphy2010

Finally, proud to say i dooo squat 

but not alot


----------



## TheThomo25

just started after knee injury light weight baby!!


----------



## deeconfrost

yeahh buddyyyy! though i dont do it enuff!.legs feel big as they are.for my frame!


----------



## Redbeard85

Everybody right in their mind does squats and even all the crazy bastards do squats, with crazy weights and cry crazy tears later after crazy sex with the missus...so yes, squats are done, it's a given if you train dude


----------



## BritishBeast

Overhead squats are my fav type of squat i do them every session.


----------



## Ukbeefcake

You Gota squat fact!!! I've just started 5x5 sickening


----------



## H10dst

What weight people doing? I've just started and can only manage a plate a side  I've also noticed my knees tend to give way and collapse inwards towards the end of my set?


----------



## Sureno

i always try too but my knees just hurt so much i struggle with 20kg a side at times to get full range, im gutted


----------



## kites1664

Yep Defo


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

ewen said:


> squat or stay at home , i squat 3x a week does that make me hardcore


I squat and stay at home


----------



## BatemanLondon

gymaddict1986 said:


> yes it is mate.i personally wouldnt call them real trainers.those who dont squat or bench and stick to the push press machine


this is me... sorry


----------



## The Shredder

Greenspin said:


> At first, I didn't like to do them, but now I do them properly, I love them :wub:


+1

SOOO true nothing feels better when you know you've pushed your legs hard... best!


----------



## Tombo

Some man at the gym taught me how to do them in good form, I really appreciate his help!


----------



## big_skip

i think for good overall strength you should always include the squat


----------



## Rick89

I love squats, front, back box squat overhead squats, nothing makes me feel more like uncaged animal then slamming a load of plates on and getting that **** on my back and dropping down with it!!!!


----------



## Finchy

Yes - it is the king of all exercises


----------



## Numb

Fundamental


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Cant do squats due to back, knee and ankle injury  Leg presses and leg extensions are fine, so do them more than squats, which sometimes i do try to do but regret afterwards!


----------



## smaj210

hell yeah

squat the crap out of my legs then they ar sore for three days only for me to do it all over again!

I wish id chosen a painless lifestyle


----------



## invisiblekid

Glassback said:


> If you dont squat you dont train.


Not going through the whole of this thread searching for Paul Scarborough's input, if indeed he has had any, but I can tell you that he doesn't squat and he has an incredible set of wheels. Believe it or not people do achieve BBing success without Squats & Deads.

I squat a lot for the record. Often 3 times per week when doing HST.


----------



## Milky

No l do not and will not be doing for the rest of my training life.


----------



## jamiedilk

yeah favourite day of the week for me


----------



## durhamlad

Fav exercise


----------



## wee-chris

love them but hate them at the same time


----------



## sutmae

Making a big difference for me. Wouldn't be without them and long may it continue!


----------



## maxie

I love squatting but ive got to squat slow and keep my legs tensed to avoid knee pain nowadays.


----------



## gasscack

View attachment 68752


Used to love squatting but now I cannot!


----------



## H10dst

gasscack said:


> View attachment 68752
> 
> 
> Used to love squatting but now I cannot!


Ouch!!! That looks painful.


----------



## Sub-Zero

gasscack said:


> View attachment 68752
> 
> 
> Used to love squatting but now I cannot!


What happened mate?


----------



## huge monguss

I like squatting like Dot cotton!


----------



## Milky

Looks like l am the minority then.


----------



## invisiblekid

Milky said:


> Looks like l am the minority then.


Any particular reason you don't mate? I don't believe they are mandatory, but I do squat even though I have a prolapsed disc at L5. I just love the feeling of doing 20 reppers when you're legs are cramping, your lungs are burning and your chest feels like it's about to explode.


----------



## invisiblekid

Sub-Zero said:


> What happened mate?


Can only imagine it's a scar from surgery on a disc /


----------



## jakej

Prefer front squats


----------



## Milky

invisiblekid said:


> Any particular reason you don't mate? I don't believe they are mandatory, but I do squat even though I have a prolapsed disc at L5. I just love the feeling of doing 20 rappers when you're legs are cramping, your lungs are burning and your chest feels like it's about to explode.


I cant grip the bar properly mate, l cant stand the feeling of it across my neck and my lower back is far to delicate to go heavy.

Leg presses l love but squats then no thanks.


----------



## invisiblekid

Milky said:


> I cant grip the bar properly mate, l cant stand the feeling of it across my neck and my lower back is far to delicate to go heavy.
> 
> Leg presses l love but squats then no thanks.


I have to agree I do struggle with my wrists and lower back.

Have you tried pre exhausting your quads? It's a great way to allow squatting in your routine without going heavy.

When doing a 4 day split I do:

5 sets leg Extensions (3 warm ups, 2 work sets)

5 sets Leg Press (as above)

2 x 20 Squats with a light weight (anything between 60kg and 100kg depending on how I feel)

Then move on to hams.


----------



## jstarcarr

I do lots now but only cos started powerlifting.


----------



## Zangief

I squat when I'm p00ing in a bush does that count?


----------



## lkrowland

o yes start my training weeks with legs and always do squats even throw some front squats in there when really feeling it


----------



## BestBefore1989

Milky,

I have the same problem, which I believe may be down to lack of flexibility in my pec/shoulder.

I am stretching to try to resolve this but in the mean time, rather than stop squatting, at the vast expense of £10 I have purchased two scaffolding clamps from ebay, and with a little pipe insulation and some tape I have made my own safety squat bar.



I am quite pleased with the result.


----------



## golden

innovation... love it


----------



## Milky

BestBefore1989 said:


> Milky,
> 
> I have the same problem, which I believe may be down to lack of flexibility in my pec/shoulder.
> 
> I am stretching to try to resolve this but in the mean time, rather than stop squatting, at the vast expense of £10 I have purchased two scaffolding clamps from ebay, and with a little pipe insulation and some tape I have made my own safety squat bar.
> 
> View attachment 69510
> 
> 
> I am quite pleased with the result.


Cracking idea mate, think the fella who owns my gym may be a bit upset tho when l walk in with my tools..


----------



## BestBefore1989

> Cracking idea mate, think the fella who owns my gym may be a bit upset tho when l walk in with my tools..


Some people can be so unreasonable :laugh:


----------



## DutchTony

Yes i do sir


----------



## Geonix

yep


----------



## broch316

yip twice a week mate


----------



## doylejlw

Now and again I do squat but not every week.


----------



## shaunmac

Personally I hate squats. I do them once a week, but with pathetic weights, I just can't go up on weights on them. Tried 5x5, 3x10, 10x10. Nothing works for me. So I just go deep and slow with about 60kg for 10


----------



## waynesta

i think squats is an exercise that needs to be treated like a relationship. You have to push past your pain threshold before any results are seen. when i started out i hated the exercise but in later years i trained with a mate who loved them and pushed me passed my threshold. nowadays i can easily push out 8 sets with 2 being max weight followed by a steady upper weight range. perhaps its a form thing that takes time to get used to. dont know dont really care but i love training legs.


----------



## Inapsine

gymaddict1986 said:


> i squat but its not my favourite exersize.they arent very plesant lol but have to be done in my opinion.


Squat's are GLORIOUS I won't hear otherwise


----------



## durhamlad

Inapsine said:


> Squat's are GLORIOUS I won't hear otherwise


Agreed they are awesome! Hurt like hell but top stuff!  damn that reminds me, it's legs day tomorrow lol


----------



## Jaymond0

Surely you're not a man unless you squat?


----------



## Bear2012

I work with a lad who does not squat. Personally don't understand it you need the big basic moves to gain any size, but I love doing squats!


----------



## Steevee

Been doing back squats for a while but tempted to give front squats a go. Only problem is a I don't want to drop my weight right down and slowly build up again as Im making gains every week. I guess I will leave it until next cycle.


----------



## bigdazz

yes squats every week ass to the floor


----------



## Milky

Jaymond0 said:


> Surely you're not a man unless you squat?


I must not be a man then..

Hey my self esteem is good enough to cope with it tho.


----------



## monkeybiker

shaunmac said:


> Personally I hate squats. I do them once a week, but with pathetic weights, I just can't go up on weights on them. Tried 5x5, 3x10, 10x10. Nothing works for me. So I just go deep and slow with about 60kg for 10


What do you mean you can't add weight? Put 62.5kg on the bar and try and get 10 reps. If you can't get 10 reps then stick with that weight until you do then go up to 65kg. I very much doubt you are training to failure on them, it's probably more of a mental block.

Make sure you use good form, looks for videos on the web made by powerlifters not some [email protected] gym trainer and try and video yourself to check your form.


----------



## waynesta

i honestly dont think there is a difference between deep squats and bringing legs parallel to the floor in terms of leg growth. that extra movement places more stress on the knee joint than parallel.i see lots of guys say a squat isnt a squat unless your @ss is deep. my experience squatting since 1995 is that its more of an ego thing than relevant to growth. the problem is those advocating deep squats are more likely to incur knee problems and have to undergo operations.


----------



## markandspike

I full squat. See most people just quarter squat then quote some high poundages.


----------



## waynesta

yeah the quarter squat is a waste of time. likely to cause unbalanced growth too


----------



## ld14

Done squats for the first time on friday and my legs are still killing now, after doing them on friday I now know that it is essential to introduce them into my training.

1 question though, how the fcuk do poeple do stupidly high weights? It hurts my shoulders!!


----------



## broch316

not my favorite move having a dodgy bk but it has to be done imo


----------



## broch316

ld14 said:


> Done squats for the first time on friday and my legs are still killing now, after doing them on friday I now know that it is essential to introduce them into my training.
> 
> 1 question though, how the fcuk do poeple do stupidly high weights? It hurts my shoulders!!


 roll the bar far back between shoulders so it away from your neck or just use a wrap around pad.


----------



## ld14

broch316 said:


> roll the bar far back between shoulders so it away from your neck or just use a wrap around pad.


Ah I see mate I will give that ago, I used my jumper to protect my neck and it still bruised my neck. I was only lifting 90kg!


----------



## broch316

yeah a lot of people use the pads but in general just take the bar itself and find the best spot on your shoulders for it . it might be that u think its going to roll off yor shoulders because its so far back but this is normal. actually if u look at my avi i have a pad on the bar as my training partner prefers them so just easier to leave it on for the whole session.


----------



## waynesta

the pads put me off balance. the way i see it, the thicker the back the more padding. so train back more


----------



## nogger

I like to use all different deeps when i squat,find it works well for size.(for me)


----------



## RobConnor

I squat till I pass out or cry, whichever comes first.


----------



## Geonix

Do 6 sets of 8-10 below parrell


----------



## Geonix

You're traps/shoulders will be plenty enough to protective you're neck, if not you're clearly a not in proportion or using in-correct technique.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nogger said:


> I like to use all different deeps when i squat,find it works well for size.(for me)


nogger, your kecks have fallen down mate.


----------



## DontGetRude

Yess i do.


----------



## Guest

only when i'm having a sh1t


----------



## monkeybiker

ld14 said:


> Ah I see mate I will give that ago, I used my jumper to protect my neck and it still bruised my neck. I was only lifting 90kg!


The bar should not be touching your neck, if it is you risk damage to the spine. You need to squeeze your upper back muscles together and the bar should sit on top of your upper back muscles.


----------



## j-man

yes yes yes


----------



## Mr Incredible

Occasionally just for variety, **** exercise generally though


----------



## Mr_S

3x a week, back squats and barbell hack squats. love them


----------



## monkeybiker

Mr Incredible said:


> Occasionally just for variety, **** exercise generally though


You what?

If you can do them safely then it is a brilliant exercise.


----------



## Mr Incredible

monkeybiker said:


> You what?
> 
> If you can do them safely then it is a brilliant exercise.


For beginners out has it's place, thats about it, other than a change up to shock the legs. I see it ever week guys all strapped up with five hundred pounds on the bar giving it large, they're legs look **** but they've been sucked into three while squat ego thing do carry on ignorantly. Dorian was the fist one to speak out and say no thanks, many a physique ben ruined by squats.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Hell yeah! Along with the deadlift it's my favourite exercise, no better feeling than being able to stick 4 plates on and squat for reps! Not just your 1RM


----------



## engllishboy

Along with deads, it's the exercise I fear and dread the most. Right up until the moment I start my first working set, then BAMM! I love them after that.


----------



## 19072

hell yeh - once a week front and back squat


----------



## MattGriff

Mr Incredible said:


> For beginners out has it's place, thats about it, other than a change up to shock the legs. I see it ever week guys all strapped up with five hundred pounds on the bar giving it large, they're legs look **** but they've been sucked into three while squat ego thing do carry on ignorantly. Dorian was the fist one to speak out and say no thanks, many a physique ben ruined by squats.


Yeah like Tom Platz - he had **** legs, so did big Ron.

Strangely I remember training in Temple when Dozza was squatting too.

Not everyone trains for physique you know - some lifters lift for the functionality and athletic performance of it, the squat time and time again has been proven to be one of the greatest exercises for an athlete for developing explosive power, balance and core strength.

The 'thery're legs look like ****' nonsense is assuming everybody wants to bodybuild - we don't (oh and by the way 'There is a short hand version of they are so your sentence makes no sense).

A powerlifters very purpose is to shift as much weight as possible - yet I can guarantee you he would think those desperate to appear a certain way are the ones with an ego problem.


----------



## Greyphantom

If you have no physical impediment or injury then there is NO reason you shouldnt squat... tell Incredible Bulk it doesnt develop quads (he is the new "quadzilla" by the way...  )


----------



## Mr_Morocco

i dont squat or deadlift really cos my lower back is fked


----------



## Dazarooni

Let's face it, squats aren't compulsory by any means but you're better off doing them than not doing them.


----------



## cub

I squat three times a week 5x5. Get in


----------



## MF88

I don't squat because of my dodgy right knee. I'd just collapse and end up with a honking great weight on top of me.


----------



## secondhandsoul

Recently my tail bone hurts like a mutha when I squat. Think I did some damage a while back and it's not had a decent chance to heal but still squatting just keeping it to once or twice a week.


----------



## cub

Mr Incredible said:


> For beginners out has it's place, thats about it, other than a change up to shock the legs. I see it ever week guys all strapped up with five hundred pounds on the bar giving it large, they're legs look **** but they've been sucked into three while squat ego thing do carry on ignorantly. Dorian was the fist one to speak out and say no thanks, many a physique ben ruined by squats.


One of the stupidest posts I've ever read on here.


----------



## guvnor82

yep every week

only back squats though can't get the hang of front squats...

sitting at 180kg 1rm at mo aiming for a 200kg


----------



## engllishboy

Yep. Love squats. Hit a 1rm of 170kg to parallel recently, shooting for 200kg by the end of the year.


----------



## guvnor82

engllishboy said:


> Yep. Love squats. Hit a 1rm of 170kg to parallel recently, shooting for 200kg by the end of the year.


Race ya


----------



## Mackerel

yes, hack squats and pistol squats. I train at home so no rack. Normal squats are just too risky for me. Don't wanna snap all my sh1t up.


----------



## Ste7n

There's no point being alive!(well ok hittting the gym) if you can't bench, squat, ohp, deadlift...


----------



## Cactus87

I dont squat not because I dont want too i`m just not confident enough in my form to do it correctly on my own. Dont want to fudge my back up :\


----------



## Mingster

I think everyone should squat 250kg at least once in their lives. It's a rite of passage akin to losing your virginity or your first pay check.


----------



## MRSTRONG

aiming for 6 a side for xmas .


----------



## Mingster

7 is where the magic's at


----------



## MRSTRONG

Mingster said:


> 7 is where the magic's at


haha next year is my 300+ target as the legs is where the real power is for my sport so i have to have a mega squat


----------



## engllishboy

guvnor82 said:


> Race ya


You're on! At 175kg now, so you're still ahead lol

/me hopes you're still at 180


----------



## guvnor82

engllishboy said:


> You're on! At 175kg now, so you're still ahead lol
> 
> /me hopes you're still at 180


Yeah still at 180 m8 failed at 185 other didn't rest enough after doing 160 4 reps. I'll get vid up when I hit 190


----------



## engllishboy

guvnor82 said:


> Yeah still at 180 m8 failed at 185 other didn't rest enough after doing 160 4 reps. I'll get vid up when I hit 190


Same, failed at 180 after going for 5 reps throughout all of my warm ups, rather than lowering the volume as the weight increased. I have legs today though so we'll see how it goes. You wearing a belt/wraps?


----------



## Tiny Snake

atleast one time a week, sometimes 2x.

Regards,


----------



## guvnor82

engllishboy said:


> Same, failed at 180 after going for 5 reps throughout all of my warm ups, rather than lowering the volume as the weight increased. I have legs today though so we'll see how it goes. You wearing a belt/wraps?


Just belt at moment but mite dig out me wraps soon. Have good workout bud.


----------



## jakob

I squat but light for more reps now as a knee injury I had means that I can't squat heavy anymore. It has been pretty frustrating as there are times when I try to push it and go heavy, the problem recurs and it kills my leg session, so I'd rather squat something than nothing hence the light weight/high reps. I have the same trouble with Leg Press also.


----------



## engllishboy

guvnor82 said:


> Just belt at moment but mite dig out me wraps soon. Have good workout bud.


Caught ya. 180kg x 1


----------



## Guest

Did squats this morning, and I think i'm going to need a belt. Although rep work was OK, I want to go heavy but bricking it i'll snap my **** up.


----------



## guvnor82

engllishboy said:


> Caught ya. 180kg x 1


Well done m8 gonna have 2 up my game hit that 185 tomorrow. I ill try get vid up.


----------



## 36-26

Do porcupines kiss carefully??

Does a one legged duck swim in a circle??

Does a bear $hit in the woods??

The answer of course is YES


----------



## jakethasnake

<-----


----------



## Dan 45

No; I have a prolapsed disc in my lower back so that wouldnt be clever.

However if I was injury free then without a doubt, it is one of the best excerises imo.


----------



## martin brown

Branchy17 said:


> No; I have a prolapsed disc in my lower back so that wouldnt be clever.
> 
> However if I was injury free then without a doubt, it is one of the best excerises imo.


The focrce through the spine whilst in correct position during a squat is actually very low.

It just increase around 10x when flexion occurs.


----------



## Dan 45

Very interesting....

Would it be safer to squat on a smith for a while?


----------



## MattGriff

Branchy17 said:


> Very interesting....
> 
> Would it be safer to squat on a smith for a while?


No


----------



## jakethasnake

Branchy17 said:


> Very interesting....
> 
> Would it be safer to squat on a smith for a while?


lol


----------



## Dan 45

jakethasnake said:


> lol


Not quite sure what you find funny about my question...


----------



## Gynosaur

I don't squat, but I use a horizontal leg press instead.

I know 100% there is no substitute for the squat but I'm content using the machine for now...until my balls drop and then I'll put a barbell on my shoulders


----------



## MNR

jimbo.levy said:


> I don't squat, but I use a horizontal leg press instead.
> 
> I know 100% there is no substitute for the squat but I'm content using the machine for now...until my balls drop and then I'll put a barbell on my shoulders


When I was going to a chain fitness gym I used to hate squats as there was no rack and you used to get weird looks from everyone, now started at another spit and sawdust gym with a rack etc and no one pays you any attention same with dead lifting.


----------



## WilsonR6

Yes

Pussy weights though


----------



## Smitch

Branchy17 said:


> Very interesting....
> 
> Would it be safer to squat on a smith for a while?


I tried squatting on a smith machine once and it felt terrible, just didn't feel right at all.


----------



## bigtommay

Currently 3x per week. Different variations.


----------



## bossdog

Never again was off for 6 weeks because off lower back pain after last session messed me up with work as well ,stick to leg press now as better than nothing


----------



## NICK_1

Cliff said:


> Do you squat?


Of course, I'd be worrying my balls would shrink if I didn't.........


----------



## MRSTRONG

i slipped a disc in l2 few years ago best thing i ever did begin to squat .


----------



## brandon91

I do, not saying I do it well but I do


----------



## engllishboy

MNR said:


> When I was going to a chain fitness gym I used to hate squats as there was no rack and you used to get weird looks from everyone, now started at another spit and sawdust gym with a rack etc and no one pays you any attention same with dead lifting.


I go to pure gym and people seem to take a fvcking long rest period in between their bench press or curls when I deadlift or squat. I hate people staring at me when lifting.


----------



## jon-kent

Yeah love them ! Did 180kg for 12 the other day (not gonna lie and say they was all perfect form and deepness lol) reckon ive got about 6 or 7 perfect ones in me. Never worn a belt or wraps ! Might start using a belt now that the weights are getting up there


----------



## Jutt

Yeah do squats once a week one of the most important excercises you can do, same with deads imo


----------



## squatthis

I love to squat. My legs are finally coming along as well


----------



## Rick89

i love squatting like i love sex

no truer test of a man than banging aload of plates on a bar and hitting depth BOOM

as ewen would say "what we squat in life echoes in eternity"


----------



## powerhousepeter

I only box squat now, I found Olympic style squat my knee pops abit, were as doing a box squat it feels much nice and I can lift more....happy days


----------



## Ricky12345

Once a month or so


----------



## User Name

Only very occasionally when I have to plop in public toilets.


----------



## Keeks

Yep, feet wide and go low. And jump squats too, feel a tool doing them but they seem to do the trick! :thumb:


----------



## Pardoe

if you dont squat you might as well leave this site.......


----------



## focus_and_win

Pardoe said:


> if you dont squat you might as well leave this site.......


alls i will say to that is

HAHA!!


----------



## Pardoe

squats are PROP the best exercise you can do, for all over body almost, you growth hormone levels shoot, almost unlocking gains everywhere else, just look at 99.9% of bulking, cutting or any other styles of training and squats will be in there if not an absolute *MUST* to the program

just my opinion tbh, you dont have to listen


----------



## Ahal84

Yeap just yesterday hit a PB on squats 120kg for 6 reps


----------



## theshrew

I'm a fairly new trainer and until recently I never had the equipment to do them. Swapped gyms and now i have. I'd finnished my workout this morning had a spare 10min before I had to leave so I had a bash at them.

As of this morning I'm no longer a squat virgin.

I only tried them out with chicken weight but it didn't feel right at all. I was pushing off the balls of my feet which I think is wrong should be the heel right ? Apart from that it just didn't feel comphy at all but I'm gonna stick with it. I enjoy leg press machine etc so hopefully I will learn to love squats


----------



## H U N T E R

Hellish when your starting but like anything else the more you do it the more you begin to love it  !


----------



## exvigourbeast

Its under review. I like them but my knee says AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGH just getting out of the car , sitting in a chair etc. Did leg press for the first time the other day out of sheer desperation . I felt dirty and cheap .


----------



## Madoxx

exvigourbeast said:


> Its under review. I like them but my knee says AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGH just getting out of the car , sitting in a chair etc. Did leg press for the first time the other day out of sheer desperation . I felt dirty and cheap .


Tried knee wraps? awesome?

I love squatting, no one else seems to do legs in my gym, everyone is on a chest and arms day!


----------



## harryalmighty

H U N T E R said:


> Hellish when your starting but like anything else the more you do it the more you begin to love it  !


this most people hate it untill they begin to get some strength in their legs


----------



## DoubleXL-

love squatting now a days! feel like I'm finally getting somewhere with it! Did legs yesterday, got a PB of 165kg x3 on squats, hurts to stand up from seated today!


----------



## H U N T E R

harryalmighty said:


> this most people hate it untill they begin to get some strength in their legs


Yeah and the thought of horrible doms puts them off haha


----------



## NSGym

yes, but only front squats and safety bar squats at the moment, once we have a cambered bar at the gym i will back squat, cant do them at present due to a shoulder injury


----------



## Guest

Squats followed by deadlifts. ONly way to tell your lower back how much you love it.


----------



## Ben_Dover

H U N T E R said:


> Yeah and the thought of horrible doms puts them off haha


I love doms, I gauge my previous exercises by it... (although it isn't always true) the heavy weight on my pathetic traps always fail way before my legs do with squats, whereas leg press / extensions I'm almost crying with pain and unable to do any more reps due to my legs giving up...

I'm gonna put my neck on the line... I ****ING HATE SQUATS


----------



## mattiasl

I love hate squats!


----------



## Kalell

I used to squat until i started doing Muay Thai, i stopped training weights for legs completely due to my legs not been able to recover from the Doms in time for my Muay Thai Workout.

I do find they get a workout when i do my muay thai though however obviously not as much as they used to when i trained them with weights.


----------



## Mshadows

front squats


----------



## loftus

use to do high rep squats 3x20 2x pw most i got up to was 140kg but **** it worked overall body and my legs ached constantly..use to colapse after every set like a bag of **** hyperventilating..started going heavier and only thing that ached was my back good n proper.i need to start doing high reps again as love em..


----------



## Xbigdave79

I squat but it is very hard for me being 6.4 and very long legs,like front squatters a bit more these days too


----------



## Cutandjacked

I squat in the smith machine coz I prefer the stabilisation, heavy weight still builds muscle at the end of the day


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Oooooo yes!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Xbigdave79 said:


> I squat but it is very hard for me being 6.4 and very long legs,like front squatters a bit more these days too


providing all is in proportion it wouldnt matter how tall you are , im not far off your height and have no problem and i know guys of 6 foot 9 that are great squatters .


----------



## Zola

Yes


----------



## Terry79

Hell yeah


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

Yup.

Done em with chains, bands, one leg, high rep, low rep, heavy weight, light weight, front squat .....

Still fcukin hate em :laugh:


----------



## Freeby0

switch said:


> I would hope people are using a squat rack with safety bars !


What if thats not an option?


----------



## Mr Incredible

MattGriff said:


> Yeah like Tom Platz - he had **** legs, so did big Ron.
> 
> Strangely I remember training in Temple when Dozza was squatting too.
> 
> Not everyone trains for physique you know - some lifters lift for the functionality and athletic performance of it, the squat time and time again has been proven to be one of the greatest exercises for an athlete for developing explosive power, balance and core strength.
> 
> The 'thery're legs look like ****' nonsense is assuming everybody wants to bodybuild - we don't (oh and by the way 'There is a short hand version of they are so your sentence makes no sense).
> 
> A powerlifters very purpose is to shift as much weight as possible - yet I can guarantee you he would think those desperate to appear a certain way are the ones with an ego problem.


As I said I do squat from time to time and with proper form. As another poster said they're not compulsary. I take your point on powerlifters and we could have a debate on what they call a squat and the state of powerlifting modern day. But.for bodybuilding, in my opinion they.shouldn't be blindly defended and deemed essential because they arent, far from it, they can be detrimental if used every week in place of other excercises


----------



## andyhuggins

Horses for courses guys.


----------



## aad123

I recently started squatting again and my legs have started to grow again. Who Knew ??? Iv gained just over 0.5" on my quads in December and taking the holiday period into account thats only 3 weeks of real training. I found that my strength increased a lot on the leg press but there was very little muscular development to go with the strength gains.


----------



## Mr Incredible

Didn't squat, initially squatted, didn't get on with it so just hacked and L pressed, now positively advises against squat


----------



## HAWKUS

I dont buy the 'im to tall for squats' thing..im tall and squats and deadlifts are my 2 favorite exercises.


----------



## MRSTRONG

i guess hapthor bjornsson is sh1t squatting seeing as he is 6`9 :lol: he reps 325kg in wsm easy so no excuses about being too tall .


----------



## Xbigdave79

HAWKUS said:


> I dont buy the 'im to tall for squats' thing..im tall and squats and deadlifts are my 2 favorite exercises.


I'm very tall as well 6.4 and I squat ,but it is definitely harder for tall people,prefer front squats at the moment


----------



## RockyD

Yep squat every leg session, feels like I'm cheating if I ever leave squats or deadlifts out.


----------



## Kieran.

Squats are the first excercise every leg session for me, i just mix them up with front squats to keep it changing


----------



## Tom C

Yes although annoyingly can't do as much weight as I'd like due to a dodgy left knee.


----------



## DazUKM

:whistling:


----------



## solidcecil

Yes


----------



## Cactus87

Yes...but my legs are no where near as strong as I want them :cursing:


----------



## pdjs01

I thought it was law in the gym lol


----------



## Harrison21

My squat barely seems to go up compared to everything else, really starting to do my head in!


----------



## Singh01

The bottom of my ass hurts when i squat! Don't know if i'm going to low...


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

Singh01 said:


> The bottom of my ass hurts when i squat! Don't know if i'm going to low...


Don't know if serious?! There's no such thing as too low when squatting!


----------



## jafc

Moving gym in march, start squatting then, haven't got bb at current gym, only just read you can squat with db. Feel like I've missed out on a lot, playing catch up now.


----------



## seamothelad

Does a bear **** in the woods?


----------



## justin case

every morning...regular as clockwork for the past 30 years.


----------

